# Equipment Operators Wanted Elgin, IL Area



## GLSS22 (Dec 31, 2007)

Looking for 2 operators to operate skid steer loaders in the Elgin Area.

Must have 2- 3 years prior experience. 

8 -10 hours of work each plowing event. 
Plowing begins at 2" of snow. 

Must be dedicated from Dec. 1. Thru April 1st.


----------



## Snow Picasso (Dec 15, 2004)

What do you pay?


----------



## GLSS22 (Dec 31, 2007)

Pay is based on experience but usually starts at 20$ an hour.


----------

